# Getting non-Amazon movies onto Kindle Fire HD



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

So, I just bought a Kindle Fire HD. Woohoo for me! I like it so far, but I'm having a ton of trouble getting media other than books on there. I don't buy movies or TV shows from Amazon. I know the only commonly used video file format compatible with the Fire is MP4, but it has to a 'special' version of MP4. The ones that I have in MP4 format won't play on the Fire. I also have a lot of non-MP4 files that I want on there, but converting isn't really an option because it takes too long.

What do I do? I've read about a program called MoboPlayer, which will allow me to play almost any video file, but I can't for the life of me figure out how to get it on my Fire. Can anyone help?


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

I use MoboPlayer on my 1st gen fire. I got the APK from my Android phone, but you can also check getjar & 1mobile


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You have to allow sideloading of apps on the Fire.  It's in settings somewhere.  Then, email the apk as an attachment to an email that you get on the Fire or put it in online storage or something like Dropbox, navigate to the site where it's stored and download it. 

Download it from email or the site and then install it.  I don't currently have a Fire so I can't be more specific about the steps.

Betsy


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Just tagging along.  I'll need this info in 18 days.


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

sebat said:


> Just tagging along. I'll need this info in 18 days.


These should help.

http://forums.comicreader.mobi/showthread.php?1304-Want-CRM-on-your-Kindle-Fire-Here-s-How-%28Tutorial%29

http://seperis.livejournal.com/934477.html

Out of the maybe 100 links I visited, these were the only ones that were actually helpful.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Sean Patrick Fox said:


> These should help.
> 
> http://forums.comicreader.mobi/showthread.php?1304-Want-CRM-on-your-Kindle-Fire-Here-s-How-%28Tutorial%29
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------

